# filezilla overwrite problem



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

when i try to upload and overwrite a file, well it wont. do i have to set it up to a certain way? anyways any help is apprciated. trying to make a website.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Once you have established the connection it's just a matter of Drag 'n Drop ..


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Good Shout if you need more help ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

check filezilla settings
select edit on top bar/ then settings.=>Transfers /file exist actions & set the default to be "ask for action" that way when a file is uploaded where the same file name exists, you can select overwrite or leave or whatever is most appropriate at the time


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

ive used filezilla and cuteftp. I looked at the file before uploading it, will not overwrite. nothing more to say.

<!DOCTYPE html>

*This is a link*

put this into the .html


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

*Derek*, tried that does nothing. maydbe my coding is wrong tried all kinds of html5 and css.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't quite understand the problem, TK. Are you managing to make the FTP connection and then not being able to upload a file which already exists on your host's server? If so, what is Filezilla's response to your action? BTW neither Filezilla nor the host's server look into what you are uploading - it could be a shopping list for all they care So there's no need to worry about your code at this upload stage ...
Also, can you confirm that you are trying to upload into a directory on the host server that has write permission, please?


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

BINGO!! it ws a problem wit the free server. signed up on a new site and bam!! it just worked. thanks guys for al your help. best site to get help.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You could always rename the file you are going to overwrite first and then copy the new one over and delete the renamed one.


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

having the same problem again errr. does anyone know the css code for an image?

edit: definently something with overwrie. ive _tried everything._


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

first i edit a notepad page. then i try to upload it to thee server im on, thats fine. i edit again and try to upload agai_n to overwrite and it wont upload over orginal text._


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Did you try what I suggested above? Rename the old file or even delete it first and then upload the new one? This is a unique problem to you and so sounds like a permissions issue or something on your server.


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

I will try this once i get on my laptop. thanks. Will let u know.

edit: still not working, says:
The bgcolor attribute is not supported in HTML5. Use CSS instead.


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Wondering if its permissions


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Can you rename a file? Can you delete a file? Have you tried another ftp programme?


----------



## tickelkitten (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey thanks for everyoned help. I finally got everything to work. Thank you.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

What did you do so everyone else knows should someone else have the problem in the future?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

colinsp said:


> What did you do so everyone else knows should someone else have the problem in the future?


we'd really like to know TK


----------

